# East Coast Goat Packers



## Shade26000 (Feb 21, 2010)

Are there any Packgoat people on the east side of the U.S.? It seems that all you guys are on the west side.


----------



## sweetmusic (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm in South Carolina, not that far from Asheville. We raise myotonics but I originally started with three Alpine cross pack/cart goats. We're down to one mellow boy who is content with day trips and being a beloved fixture at our church Pumpkin Patch every October. So many people have never seen a goat up close. They view a lap around the church parking lap as a GREAT adventure! 

Here's Fuzzy Butt making his endless happy laps, working for peanuts:


----------



## Shade26000 (Feb 21, 2010)

WoooHooo finaly somone else on this side of the ditch. Well nice to meet you Sweetmusic. Let me ask do you still do any packing with your one goat? I'm just getting started so I have loads of questions and was hoping to find someone local to who I can go and check out their saddles and goats so I can learn more.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Shade26000 said:


> Are there any Packgoat people on the east side of the U.S.? It seems that all you guys are on the west side.


Yes, Maryland. I get envious seeing all of the incredible back-country that the west-siders have for themselves!


----------



## art in ny (Feb 6, 2010)

I live in mexico ny


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I am in NH. 

Let me know if your are ever in the area. I hike the White Mountain National Forest A lot and am always looking for company.


----------



## Shade26000 (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, glad to see and meet every one. I was starting to think i was the only one on this side of the ditch.


----------



## eastcoastpackers (Feb 27, 2010)

_We're near Columbia, SC ~ Just started in Alpines, always had Nubians for my milk. But now, we are interested in raising packgoats, so I have 3 Alpines, and hoping to start training soon!_


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i'm in ohio!
i also get jealous of some of those views the westerlies got! 
there are some great views here but most of them are ruined with houses, roads, strip mining 
sometimes i look at the strip mined land and seriously think about going "red dawn" on there butts!!!  

anyway.....


----------



## mcnapac (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi I know this is an old thread but I was wondering if anyone knows of any trails that allow pack animals in south carolina?
Thank you
Matthew 

2 Lamancha's
2 Lamancha x Nubain's


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

This is my Shaq who pulls a wagon in paraedes and festivals and birthday paries.

















I am in Athens Tennessee and I too envy the packers out west as it seems goats are not allowed on trails in the Smokies.

Nancy


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Aw, so cute. I love the bottom photo!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Nanno said:


> Aw, so cute. I love the bottom photo!


I call that "the can we go home now face". 
Nancy


----------



## CASDOG1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm in the Greenville-Spartanburg area of South Carolina.


----------



## konglong (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm in South Carolina, not that far from Asheville. We raise myotonics but I originally started with three Alpine cross pack/cart goats.

Integral part of life passion Wow Gold and Diablo 3 Gold and GW2 gold and WoW Gold kaufen What are you waiting, hurry


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

If there's not a sign that says "no animals" at the trailhead, you should be fine. if it says "no dogs," you're obviously ok. There's also the loophole that a pack goat could either be a pet or livestock depending on whether the sign says "no pets" or "no livestock."


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes, Cuzco changes from "pet" to "livestock" depending on the signage. And if the sign says "no animals" we still have a loophole. Cuzco's single horn grants him the unique status of "mythical creature," and you can't ban those since technically they don't exist.


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

Haha, love it.


----------

